# How often to you change water?



## zinn250 (Feb 16, 2009)

And how much?

Just curious...I see some posts saying once a week and others seem to wait longer. I realize it probably depends on your bioload and how much you feed...but if anyone can give suggestions I would appreciate it 

I have a 105 gal that will be stocked with Mbunas, probably about 10-15 to start with.

Thanks!


----------



## phillyb (Apr 1, 2009)

Once a week, about 15-18 gallons, on a 55 gallon tank. I feed a very small amount once a day, and I am monitoring my toxin levels like a hawk during my cycle. I could probably do it every 5 days though, on the 6th day it starts to need it I think.

I barely know what I am doing though lol. I think that as long as the water has been sitting 24 hours, treated and warmed up to tank temp, whats to hurt? The PH should be the same too. I use a 200w heater and a 180gph power head to stir it up.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a 75 with a 5" Oscar and 5 silver dollars. I also have a 20 long with 4 zebra danios and 6 male guppies. I change 30% of the water every 3 days. The 20 doesn't need it, but I figure as long as I have everything out, why not.


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Check out this link from the library http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/water_changes.php


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Once a week. There are many other reasons why you should get into a good routine of at least once every two weeks.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm a clean freak when it comes to my tank. I do 75% water changes on my 55 gallon, 1-2 times a week.

I bought a hose adapter for my sink, and now water changes literally take me 10-15 minutes. No buckets, no mess. Rack up the sand a bit to release some of the trapped particles, and then I just sit back and watch. I love it!


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

around 50% once a week.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

25% weekly in all tanks. Goodbye nitrates, hello oxygen.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

For my growout tanks and any tanks under a 40 gallon I do about 40% waterchange twice a week. ANd all my tanks bigger than a 40gallon I do waterchange once a week about 50%.


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

Once a week, the amount varies depending on the tank. I do 50% on my 75 and 20 gallon tanks, and 25-40% on my smaller tanks.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

A little less than half but more than a quarter so I guess 35-40%.... early every Sunday morning while everyone else is still asleep. :zz:


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

33-50% a week.

I may be in the minority but I actually think it is fun 

I clamp a garden hose to one end, about half way down in the water, and run it downstairs to the laundry room tub. I was going outside into the flower garden but going down a level really makes the water move!

I run a second hose from the laundry room faucet upstairs to the other end of the tank where I have a homemade "U" shaped adapter after a manual flow valve so I can control/stop the water as it is refilling.

I start the tank draining and wait for it to get to whatever level I want and then crack open the fill valve.

The fish love it


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

50-ish% weekly on all my tanks. If I have very new fry in the growout, I will do that tank twice a week. Several of my tanks don't really need the water done weekly, but the fish breed so much better with really clean water. It also keeps the routine the same so I don't forget who was done this week, who was done last week, etc from getting messed up.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Biweekly 50-60% for main tanks, Weekly 50-60% Fry tank.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

depends on how many fish i have and what nitrate level the tank is currently at. usually though i clean my all male mbuna tank once a week and change 40-50% water. I do about the same for my P. Saulosi tank.


----------



## trplxj (Nov 29, 2007)

I do weekly water changes of 10% to 15% on my 500, my 125, my 90, and my 55. My 180 stingray tank I do about 20% every other day. I just use my hand to get the temp close on most of my tanks, the 125 hap/peacock tank I usually just add straight cold water. And the fish love it.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Every 7 to 10 days about half...Every other week I remove rocks ,plants etc. to siphon underneath 
I do a different side every time...I also mark every thing on a calender when I do it. It is easy to keep track that way.. :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

I haven't done any water changes this year to my 40 gallon tank. A bit of water has gone out and been refilled due to me changing around the decor but that's probably around 4 gallons in total.

I have no measurable nitrates and next to no algae growth, I don't even need to clean the glass on a regular basis.

I use a filter material called Symbiont which reputedly permits an anaerobic nitrate -> NO2 process in it's core and I use Rowaphos to deal with phosphates and silicates. Seems to be working just fine for me


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Totally tank and occupant dependent, but anywhere from 50% every other day to 20% twice per week. I 
prefer frequent changes at least weekly in almost all cases. Only in a very lightly stocked tank would I 
let it go longer than a week. Even though my nitrates are low, I still do the water changes because it 
always seems to have a positive effect on the fish.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

usually 50% weekly.

My Tang tanks 50% every 2 weeks.


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

I do water changes about 2 time a year i have to ac70's and and a Magnum 350 and a 902 powerhead with about 40 full grown cichlids in my 55 gallon tank and they are breeding about every 3 weeks for years. Water temp is about 82 and full of Lace rock Never ever had a problem with Fish dying or ammonia levels high. Oh also 2 plecos 8 inch long. There is next to nothing in alage in my tank and i feed my like 3 to 4 times a day.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Gee I hope the above post is a troll or a typo.

Poor fish.


----------



## zinn250 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow...ok  Well...my tank is 105 gallons and will be stocked with Demasoni's and Labs at first, probably 6-7 of each. I have 2 Emperor 400's and 1 Koralia 4. I know it all depends on feeding schedules too...I don't intend to breed any fish. I was planning on doing a water change once a week, about 20%. It seems like I should plan on upping that amount based on people's suggestions on this thread...

Probably a really dumb question, but don't I run the risk of losing the beneficial bacteria by doing really dramatic (50%) water changes each week? I can't see how any good bacteria would have a chance to build up if you're turning the water over that often...but - I'm new at all this so maybe I'm thinking about it wrong? :-?

I really do appreciate all the advice on here, you guys are all really helpful to new people like myself!!


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

zinn250 said:


> I can't see how any good bacteria would have a chance to build up if you're turning the water over that often...but - I'm new at all this so maybe I'm thinking about it wrong? :-?


Bacteria doesn't live in the water. It lives mainly in bio media in filters, but also on rocks/gravel, ect. Changing water improves the water quality by removing the waste created by the bacteria.

As long as your adding a dechlorinator or other tap water treatment, and not washing your filter media in tap water, your bacteria will be fine.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

kevin1488 said:


> I do water changes about 2 time a year i have to ac70's and and a Magnum 350 and a 902 powerhead with about 40 full grown cichlids in my 55 gallon tank and they are breeding about every 3 weeks for years. Water temp is about 82 and full of Lace rock Never ever had a problem with Fish dying or ammonia levels high. Oh also 2 plecos 8 inch long. There is next to nothing in alage in my tank and i feed my like 3 to 4 times a day.


you cannot be for real. 40 full grown mbuna in a 55 gallon  and 2 8" plecs. That would be impossible. The fish wouldnt be able to move anywhere especially if there is any rocks in it. Also your nitrate would be off the charts.


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

frank1rizzo said:


> Gee I hope the above post is a troll or a typo.
> 
> Poor fish.


Why don't we keep on topic here uncalled for post.

I change my water every sunday before Nitro Circus comes on. I change out about four 5 gal. buckets and then when I add water I just use my hand to check the temp. Currently stocked with 16 africans in a 46 BF and the water is crystal clear with normal mbuna aggression.


----------



## phillyb (Apr 1, 2009)

Any reason you change the fry tanks more often?


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

SoDakJeep said:


> frank1rizzo said:
> 
> 
> > Gee I hope the above post is a troll or a typo.
> ...


Thanks sheriff, but that post was on topic.

I was pointing out that I think this bio load and a bi-annual water change would be bad for the fish IMHO.


----------



## zinn250 (Feb 16, 2009)

frank1rizzo said:


> zinn250 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see how any good bacteria would have a chance to build up if you're turning the water over that often...but - I'm new at all this so maybe I'm thinking about it wrong? :-?
> ...


Ok, I got it. That makes sense - thank you! So...if I stick to about a 20% change weekly, I should be ok then. Of course, depending on my bio-load - may need to increase that as I add more fish and such.

Thanks everyone for the input!!


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I change 1/3 of the water every 10 days. It is easy to remember, the 10th, 20th, and 30th of each month. Of course it is not always to the exact day but very close. Always three times a month.
I have bred frontosas, cyps, tropheus, featherfins, many "sensitive" fish for the last four years using this system with success. At present I have 22 adult tropheus in my 90 gallon.

More often won't hurt but that ratio seems adequate for me. Of course the two main factors are the number of fish and type of filtration.

I know people who do once a month without losing fish, but that does not mean that it is fair to the fish. I get better breeding with frequent changes too.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

frank1rizzo said:


> SoDakJeep said:
> 
> 
> > frank1rizzo said:
> ...


It is bad for the fish, and very much on topic. I think he's pulling our leg with the post, but if not, then I'd 
like to know the water parameters. That's the reason for the water changes, and very much on topic. 
If anyone thinks otherwise, the mods do just fine with keeping posts on topic without help, thanks.


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

There is a pic on page like 46 of rate my tank if you guys wanna check it out... I am not lying.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

kevin1488 said:


> There is a pic on page like 46 of rate my tank if you guys wanna check it out... I am not lying.


What do your pH, KH, and nitrates measure?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

phillyb said:


> Any reason you change the fry tanks more often?


Hey *phillyb*,

I do daily 15% to 20% water changes on my 7.5 gallon fry tank, and daily 50% water changes on my 15 gallon grow out tank.

I feed my fry 3 times a day and my grow out tank 2 times a day. Fry are very sensitive to nitrate levels, and becuase of the multiple feedings and waste produced nitrates can build up fast.

As for my 2 50 galon tanks, I do a 50% water change once per week, and my 29 gallon pleco tank gets a 40% water change every second day.

And please remember, no matter how good your filtration is, it's not a replacement for water changes. I have 2 eheim canister filters on each of my _larger_ tanks (sponge filters on fry and grow tanks). I fully clean out, replace filter pads, scrub out filter hoses, etc. each filter all in a large 50 gallon bin filled with tank water, every second month, on a rotation basis. One filter on each tank one month, second filter on each tank the next month. I also will just empty each filter every second week just so there isn't a large build up of waste in the bottom of the canister.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

kevin1488 said:


> There is a pic on page like 46 of rate my tank if you guys wanna check it out... I am not lying.


You said you had 40 full grown mbuna. There are not 40 in that tank and only looks like some are full grown. Sorry if am wrong and alot are hiding but they are deff. not all full grown.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> kevin1488 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a pic on page like 46 of rate my tank if you guys wanna check it out... I am not lying.
> ...


I see somewhere between 15-20.
A few full grown, most are medium at best.


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just checked Ammonia and it is at Zero. Ph is at about 7.8 I just changed my tank around tonight. There are about 18 Full Growns and 12 Medium sized ones and 8 1 Inch babies...


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Just checked Ammonia and it is at Zero. Ph is at about 7.8


What do your pH, KH, and nitrates measure? Are what is the pH and KH of your tap water?


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

The only thing i measure weekly is my ph and my ammonia levels. Are you thinking my tap water or something is good or bad..


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

kevin1488 said:


> The only thing i measure weekly is my ph and my ammonia levels. Are you thinking my tap water or something is good or bad..


I would like to know what your nitrate levels are at as well. Feeding that many fish that many times a day warrants changing the water more in my opinion. How often are you cleaning the filters and the substrate? Your pH is lower than I would like and could be an indicator of poor water quality. I would strongly suggest checking your nitrates as frequently or more frequently than you check your ammonia. In an established tank their should be no detectable amounts of ammonia or nitrites. Nitrates will build up and are a big reason for water changes. You need to be testing for them. Just my .02 cents.

For the record, I am doing a water change right now as I type.  I have a heavily stocked 125g with a 55g sump and I have a continuous water change system on it. So in response to the post, I am always changing my water. :thumb:

Mike


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Rizup said:


> For the record, I am doing a water change right now as I type.  I have a heavily stocked 125g with a 55g sump and I have a continuous water change system on it. So in response to the post, I am always changing my water. :thumb:
> 
> Mike


GaFishman1181 <--------- Jealous


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

kevin1488 said:


> The only thing i measure weekly is my ph and my ammonia levels. Are you thinking my tap water or something is good or bad..


No, I'm just interested in water chemistry in aquariums in general, and what the effect of few water 
changes would be on those parameters. The tap water parameters would be the starting or 
reference point.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

kevin1488 said:


> The only thing i measure weekly is my ph and my ammonia levels. Are you thinking my tap water or something is good or bad..


Are you kidding me?? you said you do water changes twice a year and the only thing you check is your ph and ammonia levels? Seriously dude your nitrates have to be through the roof. Just because your ph and ammonia are at the right levels doesnt mean your nitrates are low.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

I see fin rot, HTH, and other diseases in the future for that tank. Just cause things are fine now, doesn't mean your not damaging your fish's health for the long term.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm still new to the hobby and LEARNING. What is KH?


----------



## phillyb (Apr 1, 2009)

Hardness?

I also think water changes are mandatory. With plants eating up some of the Nitrates you could go a little longer, but I think weekly or bi-weekly water changes are best.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I agree my fellow Philadelphia native lol. I change my water once a week sometimes twice. I did my first vaccum gravel this week with success. I'm just wondering should I leave my filters alone since it's still a fairly new setup tank only 2 months in. My nitrates were at 20 now they are at 5 after the gravel vaccum if I spelled that right.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Dj823cichild said:


> I'm still new to the hobby and LEARNING. What is KH?


KH is the carbonate hardness of the tank water. Africans like this number higher because it keeps the PH from fluctuating.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

So is it pretty much the same thing as Ph? I use a buffer to maintain my Ph between 8.2 and 8.4. Any more wisdom you could share I would appreciate it.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Dj823cichild said:


> So is it pretty much the same thing as Ph? I use a buffer to maintain my Ph between 8.2 and 8.4. Any more wisdom you could share I would appreciate it.


No ph is a measurment of the balance of certain ions in water. KH is a measurement of the buffering ability of the water. A higher KH will help to keep the PH more stable.

This is what i understand about the two.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Gotcha is there a Kh test? Please don't laugh haha. I've just never heard of Kh


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Dj823cichild said:


> Gotcha is there a Kh test? Please don't laugh haha. I've just never heard of Kh


Yea. Drop test kit, or strips (less accurate)


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> So is it pretty much the same thing as Ph? I use a buffer to maintain my Ph between 8.2 and 8.4. Any more wisdom you could share I would appreciate it.


There are some good articles in the forum library.

See Practical Water Chemistry

You should be able to find the GH/KH test kit from API at your local LFS.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just did a Nitrate test and it is 20ppm..


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

kevin1488 said:


> Just did a Nitrate test and it is 20ppm..


How do you account for the low levels? Nitrate is the end product of the nitrogen cycle and can only 
be removed via dilution (water changes) or denitrification. Since, it's not being removed through 
dilution, that leaves denitrification, or possibly plant uptake.

You might want to check out this article on Old Tank Syndrome.


----------



## kevin1488 (Jan 20, 2009)

Not really sure whats going on but i have no problem with it then. Fish are doing really good not dying and breeding like crazy..


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Just do your weekly water changes 50 % and you will drop that Nitrate in no time. Don't forget about your vaccuming of the gravel or sand as well.


----------

